# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Sport Metaverse, Zetly OÜ, Tallinn, Estonia

## Airicist2

Developer - Zetly OÜ

----------


## Airicist2

Creating a sports metaverse with Zetly | Unbounded - Mike Glijer

Sep 9, 2022




> Blockchain-based sports platform Zetly has announced a new partnership with PowChess, Haste Arcade and Transmira to build a new platform aimed at sports clubs and federations to boost fan engagement and help raise funds.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Zetly’s ‘Sport Metaverse’ gives fans an all-in-one bonding experience with their favorite teams"

by Jon Southurst
September 19, 2022

----------

